# هل يسمح بعمل فتحة في السقف الخرساني المسلح



## م.بوزيد (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم , اخواني ما اعرفه انه يسمح بعمل فتحة في الجسور الخرسانية لفتحة اعمال التكييف , فهل يسمح بعمل فتحة في السقف كذلك وما هو حدودها حسب الكود


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (26 فبراير 2009)

*الفتحات فى السقف*

راجع هذا الملف و عسى ان يكون فيه افادة لك


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (26 فبراير 2009)

عذرا هذ هو الملف لا تنسنا فى الدعاء


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 فبراير 2009)

م.بوزيد قال:


> السلام عليكم , اخواني ما اعرفه انه يسمح بعمل فتحة في الجسور الخرسانية لفتحة اعمال التكييف , فهل يسمح بعمل فتحة في السقف كذلك وما هو حدودها حسب الكود


 السلام عليكم
هذا السؤال ذو طبيعة عامة وغير محدد لذلك سيكون الرد عاما.
من المبدأ يمكن عمل فتحة في البلاطة في مرحلة الدراسة ( التصميم Design ويكون طريقة الحل حسب نوع البلاطة slab وباعاد الفتحة وموقعها .
اما اذا كان قصدك عمل فتحة في بلاطة منفذة فهذا اعقد ويحتاج الى اعادة التحليل الانشائي للبلاطة وكذلك يعمتد على نوع البلاطة وبعاد الفتحة وموقعها.
فاذا كان لديك هذه الحالة فيمكن ان ترفق المخطط الانشائي للبلاطة وموقع الفتحة وابعادها وان شاء الله تجد المساعدة التي تحتاجها.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## العبد الفقير (26 فبراير 2009)

هناك معادلة في الكود الامريكي مشروطة و حسب ما أتذكر من الشروط العامة للفتحة لا تزيد عن ثلث
thickness of slab
وطبعاً يوجد شروط أخرى للفتحات على سبيل المثال أن لا يمر عبرها أنبوب للألومنيوم ومن هذا القبيل 

والله أعلم


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 فبراير 2009)

ممكن وهناك ابعاد مسموح بها دون تصميم والا لما كان هناك تكييف اما الجسور فلا يسمح الا بتصميم وافضل المنع الا ما اضطررتم


----------



## م.بوزيد (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته في الحقيقة اشكر جميع ردودكم المختلفة ,واشكر المهندسة المكافحة على ارفاق الملف واتمنى من الاخوان مراجعة الملف فهل هو يتحدث عن retaining wall ام slabs ؟؟ 

اخي المهندس رزق حجاوي شرفني ردك ولكنني حقيقة ذهلت عندما قلت بانه علي اعادة التحليل الانشائي قبل عمل الفتحة في السقف المنفذ, فهل عمل فتحة في السقف خطير الى هذه الدرجة؟؟ وماهو السبب ؟؟ هل هناك تولد قوى جديدة لم يتم حسابها في مرحلة التصميم؟؟ ا قرات في بعض الكتب بانه يسمح بعمل فتحة خاصة في الجسور لاعمال التكييف وبحدود معينة ؟؟ فما هو الاختلاف حسب خبرتكم وانا اعرف بانك من المهندسين المميزين في الموقع؟؟ اشكر اهتمامك بالموضوع اخي م. رزق واتمنى الاستفادة منك ومن جميع اخواني في الموقع والف شكر


----------



## حمزهههههه (27 فبراير 2009)

اعتقد لو السقف فلات سلاب 
تكون الشكل والابعاد محدده في الكود المصري للتفاصيل الانشائيه


----------



## م.بوزيد (27 فبراير 2009)

ارجو عدم نسيان السؤال وشكرا


----------



## م . أبو بكر (27 فبراير 2009)

> قرات في بعض الكتب بانه يسمح بعمل فتحة خاصة في الجسور لاعمال التكييف وبحدود معينة



هذا الكلام صحيح و قد قرأته في كتاب ( مسائل هامة في البيتون المسلح ) للدكتور المهندس محمد كرامة بدورة - جامعة دمشق .

و يحدد فيها طريقة تصميم الكمرات التي تعبرها الفتحات و الأبعاد المسموحة و الحلول المحتملة ...

ساحاول رفع رد مفصل عن الموضوع على هذه الصفحة غداً إن شاء الله .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (27 فبراير 2009)

الزميل الكريم :
السلام عليكم 
أود ان أوكد على ما ذكره الزميل رزق أثناء التصميم نعم يمكن عمل فتحة و حسب أبعاد الفتحة 
يكون الحلول الإنشائية. 
اما إذا كنت تقصد فتحة في مبنى قائم فهذا يعتمد على أبعاد الفتحة و نوع البلاطة القائمة فإذا كانت أعصاب فيمكن للفتحة ان تصل لـ 40*40 و لا بأس بذلك دون ان تكون تمس الفتحة العصب Rib و إذا كانت بلاطة مصمتة soild فعليك التاكد هل تعمل باتجاه او اتجاهين و ما هي سماكتها و الحديد الذي فيها و غيره
ليتسنى للك التحليل الإنشائي لذلك لكي تتخذ القرار السليم 
مع الشكر للجميع 
م,عبد الحكيم


----------



## أبو نادر (27 فبراير 2009)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> هذا الكلام صحيح و قد قرأته في كتاب ( مسائل هامة في البيتون المسلح ) للدكتور المهندس محمد كرامة بدورة - جامعة دمشق .
> 
> و يحدد فيها طريقة تصميم الكمرات التي تعبرها الفتحات و الأبعاد المسموحة و الحلول المحتملة ...
> 
> ...



أهلا بأستاذنا الكبير م.أبو بكر
بانتضار مشاركاتك باهتمام
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نائل العاني (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم....
بالامكان عمل فتحة بابعاد معينة اعتمادا على التصميم والتحليل الانشائي ويجب دراسة الاحمال والعزوم والاجهادات الناتجة عن عمل هذه الفتحة قبل اتخاذ اي قرار لانه ربما يسبب القرار المتسرع بانهيار السقف..


----------



## م . أبو بكر (28 فبراير 2009)

*تسليح الفتحات في الكمرات*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

و اهلا بك أخي Skill و شكرا لترحيبك و اهتمامك .

أرفع لكم الصفحات الخاصة بتسليح الكمرات المزودة بفتحات في حالات متعددة من كتاب ( مسائل هامة في البيتون المسلحة - جامعة دمشق ) ( د . م . محمد كرامة بدورة - د . م اسامة نحاس ) .

تم سحب الملفات كصور على السكانر لأنني لا أملك نسخة رقمية للكتاب و دمجها في ملف مضغوط .
الصفحات مرقمة حسب رقم الصورة بالتسلسل .

مع خالص تمنياتي بحصول الفائدة المرجوة .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## 0yaz9 (1 مارس 2009)

ما هو حجم هذه الفتحة وما نسبتها للبلاطة نفسها و ما هو الداعي لعمل فتحة بالسقف؟!


----------



## م.بوزيد (1 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته معلومات مهمة حصلنا عليها حول الموضوع ولكن يا اخوان هل يستطيع احد ان يشرح لنا تاثير عمل هذه الفتحة لو تمت من غير دراسة وهل هناك moment او shear جديدين لم يكن قد احتسبا من قبل


----------



## م . أبو بكر (2 مارس 2009)

أخي الكريم ..

هل حملت و طبعت صفحات الكتاب الذي حملته لك ..

إن كان نعم فالجواب على سؤالك الخير موجود فيه بشكل واضح لا لبس فيه .. و إن كان لا ... فيمكنك تحميل الملف و قراءة المعلومات من كتاب معتمد بدل الاقتصار على آراء الأعضاء المشاركين ..

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م.بوزيد (2 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية يا مهندس ابوبكر فعلا الاوراق التي ارفقتها لنا مهمة جدا جدا جدا وفيها الجواب الشافي وانا شاكر لك من كل قلبي لك ولهذا المنتدى الكبير


----------



## عاشق السهر (3 مارس 2009)

تسلموا على الجهد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاشق السهر (3 مارس 2009)

اختي مهندسه مكافحه ملفك المرفق لم يفتح


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خــــــــــــيرا


----------



## محمد ملك (15 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا عنا و شكرا لكم


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (14 أبريل 2009)

الداعى اخى الكريم ان كثيرا من اصحابالادوار النهائية فى العمائر يفضلون عمل قبب فى صالات شققهم بدلا من السقف وطبعا هذا منتشر بكثرة الان ويحتاج الى تعديل فى السقف النهائى لعمل السكاى لايت على ان تكون هذه الدائرة قطرها لا يقل عن 2 متر حتى تناسب حجم الصاله واه بقى من اللكسان السماوى الى يعكس الضوؤ ويظهر لون السماء ولا يسبب الحرارة اكل عيش بقى وربنا يكتر المشاريع والافكار الحلوة الى زيى دى الى بتاكل البسبوسه من غير تعب ولا مجهود يعنى حتة مرمه زى دى بقيمة مرتب شهرين فى المملكة


----------



## المهندس رائدهاني (14 أبريل 2009)

*بغداد /العراق*

السلام عليكم . ماهي المساحة المطلوبة للفتحة ؟ ومدى بعدها عن مناطق النقاط الحرجة في المنشأ ؟ اي مثل مناطق التقاء الجسور


----------



## محمد آل طيارة (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اعمل مدير مشروع لصيانة احدى الفنادق وتطلبت عملية الصيانة عمل فتحة للتكيف بأبعاد(1.7×0.6 م) في البلاطة الخرسانية القائمة نوع hollow block وبسمك حوالي 25 سم علما بأن هذه الفتحة ستكون قريبة جدا من الفتحة القديمة بحوالي (20 سم)
عمرالمبنى 25 عام مشيد بنظام الهيكل الخرساني وجميع العناصر الانشائية بحالة جيدة جدا
ارجو الافادة
م.محمد الفاتح آل طيارة


----------



## mace1937 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*بخصوص فتحات في الخرسانة - قص الخرسانة*

بالنسبة لسؤال الاخ الفاضل فانه لا يمكن التكسير في الخرسانة لاي سبب الا في حال الضروره وكذلك الحجم المطلوب للقص يعتمد على حجم الجسم الخرساني نفسه اي اذا كان جسر سماكته 30 سم لا يفضل عمل فتحة 6 بوصة فيه لانه سيضعف 
وللمعلومية حيث يوجد موقع mas4. com يمكنك ان تستفيد من معلومات اكثر بخصوص اعمال قص الخرسانة و الفتحات الخرسانية الخاصة باعمال التكييف والكهرباء والسباكة وغيرها مع تحياتي للمجميع


----------



## عمار هاشم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز ....الفتحات في السقوف يمكن تنفيذها وفق شروط وكما يلي:

اذا وقعت الفتحة في وسط السبان من الاتجاهين فيمكن عمل الفتحة بدون محددات مع الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار اضافة حديد تسليح في اركان الفتحة مساوية لكمية حديد التسليح الناقصة نتيجة عمل الفتحة.
اذا وقعت الفتحة ضمن محاور الاعمدة في الاتجاهين (وهذا طبعا" في flat slab) فتكون الفتحة ضمن حدود وكما يلي:

اقل او يساوي 1/16 من ابعاد الفضاء للسقف محسوب من مراكز الاعمدة اذا كانت الفتحة في سنتر المسافة بين الاعمدة.
اقل اويساوي 1/32 من ابعاد الفضاء للسقف اذا كانت الفتحة قريبة من العمود.
وهذه التفاصيل بموجب ACI COD الفقرة 13-5 
مع فائق تحياتي


----------



## خالد قدورة (10 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جدا مهم


----------



## محمد دهشورى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
طبعا مفيش كلام بعد الكلام الكبير اللى قاله خبراء المنتدى 
لكن من وجهة نظرى 
ان مثلا فى الفلات سلاب لما بنعمل فتحه فى السقف بنحتاج نعمل لها فواترير حديد 
طيب لو السقف ده منفذ فعلا (الوضع هيكون ازاى) اكيد هتبقى صعبه جدا 
وكمان 
اعتقد ان لما بتعمل فتحه فى السقف بعد التنفيذ بيقلل من جساءة البلاطه او العنصر مما يقلل من قوه تحمله للاجهادات فلو ابعاد الفتحه كبيرة اكيد هتاثر سلبا جدا
مش عارف كلامى ده صح ولا؟
بس دى وجهة نظرى
تقبلو تحيات وشكرا


----------



## حماده ابوعوف (20 ديسمبر 2009)

يمكن عمل فتحات لكن بشتراطات وابعاد وليسة فى اىمكان وكيفية استخدام هذه الفتحه هل هى سوف تستغل كمثال فى عمل سلم داخلى فى هذه الحاله يجب معرفة نوع السلم الماده المصنعه( خرسانه _ اخشاب _استيل ) او للئضائه اوخلاف ذلك فىجميع الحالات اصبح الان التصميم سهل فى عمل اىشئ ولكن يجب مراجعة التصميم والمكان الذى تود عمل الفتحه بداخله


----------



## م. أبو يحيى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الفتحات فى البلاطات مشروحة فى الكود المصرى للخرسانة بالنسبة للFLAT SLABS إلا أن من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة أن المبدأ واحد من حيث تقسيم البلاطة إلى A, B,C
وفى إنشاء المصانع كثيرا ما نحتاج أن نخترق البلاطة بجوار العمود مباشرة لتعدية ماسورة مياة أو بخار, وكنا فى إنشاء فندق (فى مبانى النزلاء والتى كانت مكونة من ثلاثة طوابق) نضع ماسورة بلاستيك 4 بوصة من سقف الأرضى إلى السطح بجوار كمرة لتوصيل خرطوم هواء التكييفات من الكومبرسورات الموجودة على السطح إلى غرف النزلاء
وانا شخصيا تعرضت فى أحد المشاريع (مصنع مواد غذائية) لموقف أضررت فيه أن أقوم بعمل فتحات 2.8 * 2.8م فى بلاطات مصبوبة 5.5*5.5م, حيث إكتشف البهوات بتوع مكتب التصميم الميكانيكى (من بلد فى أوربا)أنهم نسوا 6فتحات فى الدور قبل الأخيروأنا صبيت نص الدور اللى بيتكلمو عليه ! لأ وكمان الفتحات دي سوف تحمل كل منها مدخنة حديدية وزنها 3 طن (هتتصرف كيف يا عبد الرحيم ؟! ....هتتصرف كيف ياعبدالرحيم ؟!) 
الحل اللى ألهمنى به المولى -عز و جل- أنى عملت 2 كمرة مقلوبة لتحمل وزن المدخنة قمت بإدخال حديد الكانات الخاص بها فى رقة الحديد العليا للبلاطات بعد كشف حديد البلاطة اللى تحت الكمرة بس كما إستعملت كيمابوكسى 104 لربط الخرسانة القديمة بالجديدة , وبعد أسبوعان قمت بعمل الفتحات(و بالمرزبات كمان)
أما بالنسبة للجزء الذى لم يتم صبه بعد فقد عملت حسابى فى التسليح
آسف إن كنت قد أطلت و أرجو أن أكون قد أفدت
اللهم صلى على محمد وآله وسلم تسليما كثيرا
Eng, Abo Yahia, PMP


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 ديسمبر 2009)

Can we make opening in existing slab? the answer is yes
we have 4 types of slabs
Flat Slabs *
Solid Slabs*
Hollow Block Slabs
Post tension slabs

For Solid slab , It is easy to make an opening
you will make a model and add opening and you will check the required reinforcemnt and then you will check if the required reinf is equal to existing reinforcemnt you will approve the opening other wise you can add additional beams

for flat slab : if the opening will cut the column strip.. this opening will be dengerous.. if the opening near the support this will be very dengerous
but you will arrange a model and you will add opening and you will check the slab
but the check of slab should be done by a proffisional structural engineer

for hollow block slab if the opening will cut through a main beams (solid part) the opening will be rejected
if the opening will cut one or two ribs in this case you will check the two other ribs near the opening if they can carry the additional load that will transfer from the cut ribs to them or no

for post tension slab: it is forbidden to cut through slab because you can cut one or more than one of tendos that will lead to a gressive failure of the slab


----------



## بيسان87 (8 مارس 2010)

> *can we make opening in existing slab? The answer is yes
> we have 4 types of slabs
> flat slabs *
> solid slabs*
> ...





thx alot mr edwar
​


----------



## م احمد عيسي (8 مارس 2010)

م.بوزيد قال:


> السلام عليكم , اخواني ما اعرفه انه يسمح بعمل فتحة في الجسور الخرسانية لفتحة اعمال التكييف , فهل يسمح بعمل فتحة في السقف كذلك وما هو حدودها حسب الكود



اخى الحبيب م بوزيد
* flat slab من اكثر البلاطات المعرضه لفتحات ولا بد من وجود اسياخ زائده طبقا للمكان الى هنضع الفتحه وتنقسم البلاطه الى 
1- منطقه حرجه ومنطقه متوسطه 
اى منطقه فى منتصف البلاطه التى فى تقاطع الشريحتين F.s&F.s
فأقصى بعد مسموح فى هذه الفتحه .4 من طول البحر فى اتجاه طول الفتحه وفى اتجاه البعد السفلى maxdim اقل من او يساوى .4L
2-منطقه F.s&C.s وتعتبر منطقه صعبه 
maxdim اقل من او يساوى 1/4 BC.s
3-منطقه C.s&C.s وتعتبر منطقه اصعب جدا جدا 
Maxdim اقل من او يسا,وى(.1*BC.s)

يفضل ان لا يزيد عدد الأسياخ فى كل جنب 4 اسياخ


----------



## tahab (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جواب الاخ رزق صحيح , لا تذهل لو قمت بعمل فتحة في منطقطة العزم القصوى سيكون هنالك كارثة انهيار السقف , يجب ان تدرس المخططات الانشائية قبل عمل اي شيء


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 مارس 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا السؤال ذو طبيعة عامة وغير محدد لذلك سيكون الرد عاما.
> من المبدأ يمكن عمل فتحة في البلاطة في مرحلة الدراسة ( التصميم Design ويكون طريقة الحل حسب نوع البلاطة slab وباعاد الفتحة وموقعها .
> اما اذا كان قصدك عمل فتحة في بلاطة منفذة فهذا اعقد ويحتاج الى اعادة التحليل الانشائي للبلاطة وكذلك يعمتد على نوع البلاطة وبعاد الفتحة وموقعها.
> ...


this is few words, but it is complete answer for the question
Many many thanks for an Effictive engineer Rezk
Please accept my deep regards for your good self


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 مارس 2010)

بيسان87 قال:


> thx alot mr edwar
> 
> [/center]


 Thank you for your sharing and for your kind comment


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (9 مارس 2010)

هناك كتاب هام جدا في ذلك الصدد من تأليف الدكتور المهندس كرامة بدورة من جامعة دمشق واسمه مسائل هامة في تصميم منشآت البيتون المسلح يعالج كل العقد والنكشات في هذا المجال من فتحات في البلاطات والجدران الحاملة والأدراج بكامل حالاتها الصعبة وأعمدة فرعونية وتحليلها الإنشائي وكذلك الجوائز العميقة والظفار والأكتاف والجدران الحاملة وملحقاتها...إذا كان لديك صديق سوري مهتم بالتصميم يستطيع أن يؤمنه لك...أعتذر عن عدم استطاعتي تقديم مساعدة أكثر من ذلك....


----------



## hassanaki (9 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (10 مارس 2010)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> و اهلا بك أخي skill و شكرا لترحيبك و اهتمامك .
> 
> ...


أخى م .أبو بكر 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​جزاك الله خيراً على جهدك فى المنتدى وفى الإجابة على أسئلة أعضء بل أقول إخوة المنتدى .
وبالنسبة لردك على الموضوع بعاليه أود أن أنوه أن الملف المرفق يجيب عن تساؤل الفتحات فى الكمرات فلكى تعم الفائدة يكون السؤال هو هل يمكن أن يتم عمل فتحة فى الأسقف الخرسانية بعد الإنتهاء من تنفيذها ؟
وأود أن أبدأ الرد على السؤال من واقع خبرتى وهو أن ذلك يعتمد على نوع السقف ومكان الفتحة وأبعادها فيجب دراسة السقف من الناحية الإنشائية أولاً ووضع الحلول اللازمة بالنسبة لوضع حديد التسليح الرئيسى للسقف والحديد الإضافى اللازم للفتحة .
كما أود أن أنوه أن عمل فتحة فى السقف المصمت يكون جائزاً لإمكانية وضع الحديد الإضافى اللازم وكذلك بالنظر إلى طريقة توزيع الأحمال فى تلك الأسقف .
بينما يكون ذلك من الصعوبة بالمكان بالنسبة للسقف الفلات سلاب حيث أن السقف يرتكز مباشرة على الأعمدة ويعمل كوحدة واحدة .
وأخيراًوليس آخراً فإننى لا أفضل عمل فتحات فى الأسقف لذا من الناحية الفنية والإقتصادية يجب دراسة المنشأ دراسة كاملة قبل البدء فى التنفيذ من جميع الأوجه حتى يمكن الإضطرار لعمل فتحة فى الأسقف .
هذا والله تعالى أعلى واعلم​


----------



## eng.amani (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اود ان اعود للسؤال ثانية 

السؤال عن احداث فتحة في سقف منفذ ولم يؤخذ في التصميم اي اعتبار لتلك الفتحة 
اتصور ان الامر يعود لطريقة التحميل 
ففي حين ان الاحمال من البلاطة الى الاحزمة كحالة سقف الهوردي مثلا لم لايكون احداث الفتحة ممكنا 
فانا ساعمل على افراغ منطقة كانت احمالها ووزنها محسوبين حينما صممت ان يحمل الحزام حملها فحينما ازلتها خففت حملها ووزنها
يعني بالsafe side

مارايكم


----------



## zoma82 (2 أبريل 2010)

انا اعتقد فى الفتحات المطلوب عملها قبل التنفيذ تقدر تتحكم فيها وتعمل مودل محترم وتامن نفسك انما لو طلب منك عمل فتحات بعد التفيذ بتكون مشكلة ولازم تدرس مكانها صح وممكن تستعمل steel beams وتعمل main system عبارة عن steel beam محيط بالفتحات الكلام دة طبعا فى البلاطات وممكن بردة ينفع فى wall or cores انما لو beams يبقى لازم الفتحات تكون الاماكن التى ليس فيها عزوم قصوى او قوى قص كبيرة يعنى لازم الفتحات تكون فوق محور التعادل اى فى منطقة الضغط لان الخرسانة بتشيل ضغط وممكن تستعمل steel beams اسفل الكمر الخرسانة يعمل لزيادة المقاومة وشكرا


----------



## sima (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الى اختي المهندسة كفاح 

ممكن تخبريني علة يابرنامج ينفتح هذا البرنامج الي قدمتي (openning detai

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## magdyamdb (2 أبريل 2010)

dear colleauge, this a work done in sweden about openings in rc slabs. i hope that u find it useful. best regards. dr. magdy abdel mohsen
http://ifile.it/r0bm543/rc%20slabs%20with%20openings.zip


----------



## gaber basyouni (3 يوليو 2010)

مناقشة ممتازة جدا جدا جدا


----------



## اشرف الراس (3 يوليو 2010)

يتم عمل الفتحات فى الاسقف الخرسانية ويتم عمل لها تدعيم بالكربون فايبر بناءاعلى تصميم للكربون فايبر


----------



## وردةالحياة (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ,,م,ابوبكر


----------



## عمار يوسف صالح (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً على المشاركات


----------



## Eyadko (17 يونيو 2011)

ممتاز


----------



## Eyadko (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## civil love (20 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------

